
The Worst Tweeter in Politics Isn’t Trump - prawn
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-worst-tweeter-in-politics-isnt-trump/
======
freedomben
As usual, 538 does a great job at applying statistics and data to explosively
controversial political figures.

